# Sticky  B5 Member Gallery



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

This is now the combined B5 forum member gallery so everyone can look at everyones rides. This way you wont have to look though miles and miles of posts to loo at others cars.

Please consider posting your specs, mods, and even a link to your build thread along with the pics as many people will find that useful information, and may wish to ask you questions in your build thread.

*This is a picture only thread. Please, no comments, they will be deleted.*

If you have a comment or question IM the person and ask them. If someone posts a comment the post will be deleted without question. Thanks everyone.


----------



## vw audi driver (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: S4 (Crappy_S4)*


----------



## robb5s4 (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: S4*


----------



## Bimmer Beater (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: S4 (B5) Member Gallery (HarvVAG)*

2000 S4 Lots o' stuff, STG III on the way by next summer!


























































That's all for now! 


_Modified by Bimmer Beater at 1:04 AM 12-13-2005_


_Modified by Bimmer Beater at 1:06 AM 12-13-2005_


----------



## J.J. (Oct 14, 2005)

_Modified by HarvVAG at 1:41 PM 1-2-2006_


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

_Modified by PreMier at 10:55 AM 6/1/2007_


----------



## beerock (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (LUKAS(awd4eva))*


----------



## R32Bum (Oct 13, 2004)

With photoshop lowereing to simulate my Bilstein/H&R install getting done this week








and with my 4x4 wheel gap


----------



## clarkeS4 (Sep 26, 2005)

*My S4...*


----------



## Duetsch01S4 (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: S4 (B5) Member Gallery (HarvVAG)*











_Modified by HarvVAG at 11:30 PM 4-14-2006_


----------



## VDUBman92 (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: S4 (Duetsch01S4)*












































_Modified by VDUBman92 at 11:57 PM 7-1-2007_


----------



## RS6JD (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: S4 (B5) Member Gallery (HarvVAG)*

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2139852


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: S4 (truf)*


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: S4 (B5) Member Gallery (HarvVAG)*


----------



## crossphaded (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: S4 (Lars E)*

OK, I'll play along...








1st B5 S4 to rock RS10s








Winter mode


----------



## mellottiracing (Jun 29, 2006)

and a picture of my Motorcycle!










_Modified by mellottiracing at 6:39 PM 7/12/2006_


----------



## esfour jefe (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BlueGLI1.8T (May 24, 2004)

*Re: (esfour jefe)*

Here are a few of mine..............


----------



## PDX_silver_S4 (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## s4evr (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## s4evr (Oct 26, 2006)

i dont have any good full car shots with the new wheels at the moment, but i do have these two i took with a friend, will get more later


----------



## cyclingute (Mar 26, 2006)

*Think I'll play along also*

Here are my 2 audi's 1 s4, one 80q: 








Love'em both. The 80 is my project, the S4 is my baby.


----------



## 2000audis4 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: S4 (B5) Member Gallery (HarvVAG)*

here is my new 2000 s4, baught it with 74,000 kilometres, it now has 77,000 needs to be clean but i love this car.. it is so amazing to drive.. nice and smooth excelleration and hey its an audi.. how could u not love it


































_Modified by 2000audis4 at 6:00 PM 1-9-2007_


----------



## sis4slo (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: 01 S4(MUTSNTS) (scirocgvnr)*

<center>
































</center>


_Modified by sis4slo at 8:09 AM 2-6-2007_


----------



## campbellcj (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: (mellottiracing)*


----------



## aut0 (Apr 11, 2006)

_Modified by aut0 at 12:34 AM 6/25/2007_


----------



## JeevsGT (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (aut0)*

heres my schlepper


----------



## vassmar (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (JeevsGT)*

Just some new spring pics from Sweden on my car:
1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7.


----------



## Erlkonig (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: (brendon2k)*

































2000 S4 Tiptronic, 75k mi, Menzerna products 


_Modified by Erlkonig at 6:33 PM 4/17/2007_


----------



## paranoia (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: S4 (B5) Member Gallery (HarvVAG)*

just picked mine up in April...



























_Modified by paranoia at 8:38 PM 5-10-2007_


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

*Re: (rs4ko4Julian)*


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

Here are some updated pictures:


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: (PreMier)*

one more, I love all the cars in this thread


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

*Pinstripes*


----------



## DoubleNutz (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: S4 (B5) Member Gallery (HarvVAG)*


----------



## thebrit86 (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: (A2hybridVR6)*









Just got new DV...and its got a GIAC chip....thats all right now!


----------



## 0zero0 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (quikveedb2)*

Better Pics


----------



## twinturboaudis.com (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (A2hybridVR6)*



















_Modified by twinturboaudis.com at 5:50 PM 8-25-2007_


----------



## wolfsburgSLC (May 8, 2002)

_Modified by wolfsburgSLC at 8:43 PM 9-2-2007_


----------



## Grinster24 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (my_01_S4)*

Here are some early pictures of mine. Just got it a month ago. Already has k04's, rs4 clutch, coilovers, and much more. I just need to add some fueling and a chip to be Stage 3+








I'll get more better pictures soon


----------



## GlassjawS4 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (Grinster24)*


----------



## chmh434445 (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: S4 (00 S4 6 SPEED*

SILVER ALCANTARA
BORLA EXHAUST
GIAC CHIP
HYDRIBOOST DV'S
ALL UPPER AND LOWER CONTROL ARMS POLISHED http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
h&R SPORT SPRINGS with beilstens, goodridge brake lines.
















_Modified by chmh434445 at 9:39 AM 1/20/2008_








_Modified by chmh434445 at 9:42 AM 1/20/2008_

_Modified by chmh434445 at 9:44 AM 1/20/2008_

_Modified by Harv at 3:24 PM 1-27-2008_


_Modified by chmh434445 at 8:03 AM 10/18/2008_


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: S4 (B5) Member Gallery (Harv)*

sold but i'll post here for nostalgia...


----------



## hibiscus4 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: S4 (B5) Member Gallery (Harv)*

*Hibiscus S4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif*


----------



## fossb5s4 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: S4 (B5) Member Gallery (Harv)*


----------



## team_soy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: S4 (fossb5s4)*









she looks stock


----------



## sosojeff (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: S4 (team_soy)*

i went from this...
















to this....
























i know shes a good upgrade and i've been wanting one for a very long time now, but i will miss the very nimble, tossible, rev-happy RSX


----------



## tedg04 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: S4 (team_soy)*

Rolling pretty stock. Just got her with a 3" Cat-Back, solid intercooler piping, and some after market O2 sensors that I have yet to find the purpose of.


----------



## jakecro (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: S4 (B5) Member Gallery (jakecro)*

Basically Stock, 173k stock K03s 6MT


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

H&R coilovers can still go lower, on blizzaks










_Modified by OWENthatsmyname at 10:52 AM 1-8-2008_


----------



## fossb5s4 (Oct 8, 2007)

_Modified by fossb5s4 at 8:56 PM 1-10-2008_


----------



## scott_eh4 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re:*

mine's an A but it's got an S motor.. does that count?


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## koemm over (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (OWENthatsmyname)*


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (koemm over)*

I need some better ones but this will do for now


----------



## S4 BiTurbo (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: S4 (B5) Member Gallery (Harv)*


----------



## lonestar22 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: S4 (S4 BiTurbo)*

brand new (to me)
























































sorry for whoring


----------



## AudiHolicS4 (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: (OWENthatsmyname)*

this is my new ride just got it 2 months ago starting on the mods coil overs, and Eclipse DVD player







should be some rims and a chip coming real soon


----------



## nateS4 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: S4 (B5) Member Gallery (Harv)*

Here is my new girl, she's stage 2 for now


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

*Re:*











_Modified by dubsix at 3:11 PM 6-30-2008_


----------



## toodles (Nov 20, 2007)

01 6spd S4 avant


----------



## Bee Five (Jun 21, 2008)

*Stage 2 today with piggies on the way*















































_Modified by Bee Five at 12:10 PM 6/22/2008_


----------



## toodles (Nov 20, 2007)

updated pedals and aluminum european gauges


----------



## PS4U (Jul 1, 2008)

*01.5 S4*

new and completely stock, (not for long)


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## Bee Five (Jun 21, 2008)

New Pics . . .


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

blacked out the stock S4 grill just to see how itd look. im gonna pop the RS4 grill back in tomorrow i think ha


----------



## jukesandz (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (OWENthatsmyname)*

3 days old for me














_Modified by jukesandz at 9:29 PM 7/30/2008_


----------



## Frauzel (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: (jukesandz)*

Just picked her up 3 days ago!
























And I know it looks like a 4x4


----------



## Rudolfsson (Sep 2, 2008)

Here's Mine


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (Harv)*




































































































































































































_Modified by GLS-S4 at 6:16 PM 12/13/2008_


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

heres an updated pic of my baby on OEM porsche twists.


----------



## Shlaaa (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: (toodles)*

















































with the superleggeras


----------



## koemm over (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (Shlaaa)*


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: "S4" from germany (XL77)*

Thats one beautiful A4, and good pic taking skills...Impressive!!!


----------



## Dopamine (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## dr.sah (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: (Dopamine)*

my RS4. Bye from Slovenia


----------



## ballaholic (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: (koemm over)*

updates on mine:
























and alot of people seem to like this one...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

i really do love the b5.. i wish i had more money to put into mine..
alpine loop








salt flats









_Modified by PreMier at 3:54 PM 11-14-2008_


_Modified by PreMier at 3:55 PM 11-14-2008_


----------



## Rudolfsson (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, Here is some new pictures of my car with the new wheels on.


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (PreMier)*


----------



## beefives4 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (Rudolfsson)*

laser Red FTW...
































missin a center cap I know, the post office is the worst to ship anything with.


----------



## kingslinky (Sep 13, 2007)

That red avant and sedan gives me nosebleeds! ssoooo nice.


----------



## bimmerchop (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*









I think I saw you pulling out of ikea earlier today


_Modified by bimmerchop at 5:43 PM 11/30/2008_


----------



## chromedomewookie (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: S4 (krazy4dubz)*


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: S4 (krazy4dubz)*


----------



## Four6ty (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: S4 (NYEuroTuner)*

















Enjoy!


----------



## NeedyS4 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: S4 (Four6ty)*

















Completely stock then, few things done now, post pics when more comes together.


----------



## James_coporange (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: S4 (NeedyS4)*

My PES Stg 3 A4 Avant. 
































My Copper Orange A4


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

*Re: (PreMier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PreMier* »_post more pics people









_Modified by PreMier at 10:47 AM 4/25/2009_

ok


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

front plates are ghey


----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: (OWENthatsmyname)*


----------



## jaimeson (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## rennis (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (jaimeson)*

new pic:


----------



## S4Lou (Jun 3, 2009)

new pic


----------



## AUDI.MANIAC.A4 (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## AUDI.MANIAC.A4 (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## jtmorr01 (Feb 1, 2002)

*18" BBS CH Reps; H&R Coilovers*


----------



## xero (Jan 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## chrismkay3 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (Dowskeet)*

oh hai s4 forums - 2002 s4, unknown chip, 105k (miles)


----------



## vwsparky (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (chrismkay3)*


----------



## NGTT (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: StreetmastersNY westchester county NY (StreetmastersNY)*

one.


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: StreetmastersNY westchester county NY (NGTT)*


----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: StreetmastersNY westchester county NY (VWdriver03)*

the new setup


----------



## BlkdoutS4 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: (rennis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rennis* »_new pic:









wow! one of the sickest photos i've ever seen of an S4. nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## toodles (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (BlkdoutS4)*



























_Modified by toodles at 11:52 AM 9-15-2009_


----------



## Dutchdaddy (Sep 27, 2009)

*Nogaro B5 S4 Avants*

Two local S4s, both frmr CA vehicles. both stock, yeah, really.
































At NJ MSP.


----------



## hiltoa (Nov 15, 2002)

*UK Brilliant Black RS4 (Hiltoa)*


----------



## Binary_Finary (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: UK Brilliant Black RS4 (hiltoa)*


----------



## QWKDTSN (Oct 24, 2006)

Here's mine.


----------



## yackmode (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: (Lucky736)*

























































figured i would post my pics while i still own it. might have to sell it.


----------



## Shlaaa (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## salvaged (Feb 24, 2010)

http://i920.photobucket.com/al...2.jpg


----------



## BlueGLI1.8T (May 24, 2004)

*Re: (salvaged)*

Updates..........


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

Heres mine.


----------



## boost20th (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## BrigsS4 (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## waythudjr (Jul 18, 2010)

*2000 Audi S4 Silver*


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

Here is my 6 Speed @ Skyline Drive in Virginia past weekend. Yeah, Yeah, suspension upgrade coming right up!


----------



## S4Lou (Jun 3, 2009)

been a while


----------



## rennis (Dec 30, 2003)

new wheels...don't think they've been in here yet


----------



## slammed ap1 (May 2, 2009)




----------



## bigb201 (Aug 19, 2005)

The wifes new car. she has all ready agreed to let me play with it


----------



## Under_Dog (Dec 15, 2000)

Guess I can post up mine, I use to frequent these forums, back when I had my dubs. (I've owned at least 10) I got rid of them a few years ago, and now I picked a new DD, see sig, so I'll throw my S on here also...

2001, 6spd, sport.


































And this happened about a month ago...









But it's all good, it's getting fixed as I type.


----------



## dubmd (Jul 17, 2008)

:beer::beer:


----------



## Greezy (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## eatsleepmk3 (Jun 10, 2010)

*rouge s4*


----------



## bajanb5s4 (Jan 26, 2011)

*just picked it up*

http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q44/munraf3/2165D0731_2.jpg
http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q44/munraf3/2165D0731_3.jpg
http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q44/munraf3/2165D0731_4.jpg
http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q44/munraf3/2165D0731.jpg
http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q44/munraf3/2165D0731_5.jpg
http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q44/munraf3/2165D0731_9.jpg


----------



## jersykid99 (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## red2001s4 (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## absent (Mar 11, 2011)

pics are a from a few years back when i first bought it, after the ~1500km trip home. not exactly 'glamour' shots, lol...but i'll throw them in here anyway...as that's all i have handy at the moment, and not about to do a photoshoot at the moment.










and i like this picture because it's fun and illustrates a bit of the hell my poor s4 went through on the journey home after purchase. 











although on second though, maybe i should try to get a little shoot done in the dead of winter, with the unique opportunity to park my car beside 6ft snowbanks in march. lol. :sly:


----------



## jersykid99 (Oct 29, 2010)

slammed ap1 said:


>


sexyiest s4


----------



## Daimon//S4-R (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## GTDuBZ (Apr 28, 2003)




----------



## BREAKOUT (May 24, 2010)




----------



## roof_rack (Jan 19, 2011)

Just did a shoot today, I personally think they came out well, let me know what you guys think!

Here is a link to the full set on my flickr.























































Cheers!


----------



## AutoAero (May 22, 2011)




----------



## roof_rack (Jan 19, 2011)

haters gonna hate


----------



## Mehmed (Mar 19, 2009)

*My S4 and F4i after wash!*

Basically stock with exception of a short throw shifter.


----------



## shizzy46 (Apr 25, 2005)

updated pics


----------



## -GLXTACY- (Feb 17, 2006)

fresh paint, shaved everything. More pictures tomorrow!


----------



## Daimon//S4-R (Feb 27, 2011)

BBS CH 19x8.5 et 35 
Rear spacer 10mm 
Tyres 255/30/zr19
Koni Yellow adjustable shocks
H&R springs


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

norcal_avant said:


> Nice wheels












Close much :thumbup: 

Oh dang! too funny! Love the wheels and color choice. I guess great minds do think a like  what size spacers are you running?


----------



## careercadaver (Aug 6, 2010)

*careercadaver's 2000 Nogaro S4 - MI*

Picked up a 2000 Nogaro S4 with Alcantara Insets about a week ago and thus far I have been very happy with the car. There are a few things I will be changing out to better suit my preferences but overall the car is very nice and gets a lot of compliments. Here's how she sits now:










RS6 Wheels
Tein Basics
JHM Trio Short Shifter Package
NGK Spark Plugs
JHM 4:1 center diff upgrade
35% Tint

Lots of service done, including timing belt and water pump, All 4 O2 Sensors, EGT Sensors, both rear wheel bearings and right front as well, accessory belt, all cam shaft seals and valve cover gaskets, both side lower control arms, both left side upper control arms, ABS module rebuilt, new power steering pump, new central locking pump, 1st and 2nd gear synchro's and shift collar, RS4 Pressure plate and custom 4 puck style clutch with VAST lightweight flywheel. All within the last 10K miles.

Getting a bit of vibration over 60mph, I believe it is from warped rotors which I have heard are a common issue with OEM replacement rotors. I plan to swap out the rotors and pads for some drilled Stoptech Rotors and Hawk Pads and a set of Goodyear Eagle GT A/S Tires. Nothing too fancy for tires yet, saving for a Summer wheel and tire combo for the spring. If all goes as planned I'm thinking Linea Corse LC818's or maybe something BBS but I'm still researching to see what offset I'll be needing, wanting something pretty aggressive.

Also, the Bose system has that came with the car has left something to be desired. I have a set of Focal Utopia Component Speakers I plan to swap in up front and I'm thinking maybe some Boston Acoustic Rear Door and Deck speakers for acoustic fill. I'd like to pick up a headunit here too, just gotta see what kinda cash I can get together. I've had a few Alpine units and been satisfied thus far but either way it will have to have Navigation to tempt me.

Also, seeing an RS4 Grill in my future and maybe a front lip if I can find one something that's not too tacky. Hoping to get through the winter without spending too much on her.


----------



## 4keymonsta (Jan 18, 2011)

cant wait to throw some coilovers on her after winter


----------



## michal_s87 (Jun 24, 2011)

not mine, but great video from my country:wave:


----------



## mk4vr6bg (Jul 24, 2009)

Stage 2+ 345whp/400tq
034 solid lifters
O34 diverter valves 
Ssac 3inch single exhaust
Piggie pipes
Aggressive tune to 20psi on mode A and 18psi on mode B
S8 calipers and b6 s4 front rotors
Rs4 boost hoses
Rs4 motor mounts
Uk rs4 clutch and pressure plate
Jhm linkage
Jhm shifter and rod
Devils own stage 2+ methanol injection
AEM tru boost gauge and digital controller
Koni shocks and h&r race springs + camber
Canadian headlights 
Full alpine type R set up components and alpine pdx amp
Alpine ina-w900bt stereo with pandora sync system and 3d gps maps
Twin read fog light mod!

(soon to come rs6 turbos, 3inch dp's, 42lb injectors, and new tune)


----------



## Kaido (Oct 18, 2006)

My S4:
2000y avant 6speed manual quattro
Sportec Stage 1 (234kW; 535Nm)


----------



## BluntForce (Jan 23, 2012)

*Snow!*


----------



## Zane_S4 (Feb 14, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6810438423/in/photostream/


----------



## Amberliscious (Sep 30, 2010)

Maybe you've seen my name around the Vortex, maybe you haven't. Anyway, now this is me.


----------



## dopeS4dude (Feb 25, 2012)

New to the form and the world of audi but heres what i picked up and will do into a stage 3 from its current stage 2+.


----------



## Death Trap (Feb 14, 2006)

AUDI S4 by etmracing666, on Flickr


----------



## Diesel Sour (Aug 15, 2010)

'01 stage 2+ b5 s4 avant 
124k miles
Brembo 355mm big brake kit(slotted in front, cross drilled in back -$ lol) 
H&R c/o's 
Awe S-flo intake 
Awe twin2 exhaust
Awe 2.7t Giac chip 
Awe drivetrain stabilizer 
Awe Dp's 
Eagle F1's in the summer
Blizzaks in the winter
Tuned at Fall-Line and Underground motorsports outside Chicago
Will post more pics asap..


----------



## BluntForce (Jan 23, 2012)

*before and after*


----------



## Diesel Sour (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Shlaaa (Sep 23, 2008)

youtube name Shlaaa4 check it out


----------



## audis4luva (Apr 3, 2012)

img]http://www.audizine.com/gallery/data/596/turbo51.jpg[/img]


----------



## gorilla unit (Dec 5, 2008)

*vex*


----------



## gorilla unit (Dec 5, 2008)

specs are 8.5x19 ET 35 with 225 40 19
Didnt want to run ridiculous stretch its my daily driver


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## famguy (Mar 17, 2012)

Bought one month ago.



















Coilovers are now mounted and 18x9.5 wheels have been ordered 

Edit:

Progress..


----------



## kidsmurf (Jun 6, 2012)

*My B5 on Lm20's*


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Picked this us yesterday. 160k km , blown turbos . Stg 3 build is whats planned !


----------



## zatco81 (Jun 5, 2012)

iPhone pics from right after I got it, I have better ones somewhere.


----------



## BlingOnMyWrist (Feb 10, 2010)

famguy said:


>


Is this Achat Grey?? Looks great!

Here's my contribution:


Laser Red B5 S4 HDR PS Lowered by AJ Hill - Blacklight Propaganda Photography, on Flickr


Laser Red B5 S4 by AJ Hill - Blacklight Propaganda Photography, on Flickr


Black Rims + psLowered by AJ Hill - Blacklight Propaganda Photography, on Flickr


Biturbo Euro Plate Light Painting_Color Correction by AJ Hill - Blacklight Propaganda Photography, on Flickr


----------



## famguy (Mar 17, 2012)

BlingOnMyWrist said:


> Is this Achat Grey?? Looks great!


 Yes, it is

Here's how it looks right now. Received my new wheels for a couple a days ago, so the superleggeras are gone.

















Edit: Mounted.


----------



## CUAudi24 (Aug 31, 2009)

Still haven't set the spacers and stance but here is a start.

PS Hood is off because this was the first day driving my car after putting my new rebuild engine in the car and don't have a hood strut, also I know i need to relocate the s4 badge


----------



## KuB (Jan 2, 2011)

My b5 family  Greetz from Germany


----------



## techniks4 (Nov 5, 2012)

I've been lurking around this site for years for information and it finally occurred to me to join! Here is my 02 S4.


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

It's been a long while since I've posted anything....


----------



## Daimon//S4-R (Feb 27, 2011)

my new wheels
BBS RS GT Front ET 15 19x8.5 & Rear ET25 19x9.5


----------



## wolfyturbo (Dec 4, 2010)

my beater soon to be on some new wheels come spring


----------



## KBS42001 (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## rodman71 (Jun 12, 2010)

Mine from a couple of years ago...









From this Winter...


----------



## Hilt717 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: S4 (B5) Member Gallery*

Pic whore time lol


















































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rhammyS4 (Jun 20, 2013)

new to the forum! here's my S4


http://www.flickr.com/photos/rhammy92/8975113470/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/rhammy92/8944990434/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/rhammy92/8975110552/


----------



## jetta3dub (Sep 10, 2006)

*crappy phone pic*


----------



## LilManA06 (Dec 5, 2006)

*I had this a4 in high school i just got an s4 for my 25th birthday present to myself ...pics of s4 coming soon*

my 1998 audi a4 quattro v6 slammed https://sphotos-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/20968_315821838287_34786_n.jpg


----------



## LilManA06 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Here she is My new toy 2001.5 Audi S4*

https://sphotos-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/1176301_10151788168328288_1042774234_n.jpg
https://sphotos-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1098508_10151788168453288_963526787_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/15358_10151788168578288_972498597_n.jpg
https://sphotos-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1185507_10151788168303288_1807897942_n.jpg
https://sphotos-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/1186766_10151788168553288_1719268955_n.jpg


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)




----------



## maineavant (Jun 25, 2013)

My 01.5 S4 avant got some Flat Fives before VolksBAHN along with some spacers!


----------



## thyreloaded (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## rodman71 (Jun 12, 2010)

*S4 (B5) Member Gallery*

Newer pics of mine...

Heading to the mountains..









After a good cleaning...









At a car show...


----------



## SoCal S4 (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Pics from Carlise PA Import car show*


----------



## SoCal S4 (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## vvuori (Nov 16, 2010)

Few photos of mine.


----------



## CUAudi24 (Aug 31, 2009)

Few photos of mine.[/QUOTE]

That looks like sex! Great job man


----------



## kdf8454 (Dec 3, 2010)

Out with the old....










In with the new... :laugh:


----------



## b5nick89 (Jul 15, 2013)

*S4 (B5) Member Gallery*










my old s4 from last summer !


----------



## b5nick89 (Jul 15, 2013)

*S4 (B5) Member Gallery*










the new one bought last month !


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

B5 S4 sitting on VMR V713


----------



## blaiser (Sep 4, 2008)

Just got her about 2 weeks ago!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

RS4 on VMR V713 from one of our customers in Europe


----------



## madness maker (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: S4 (B5) Member Gallery*









Sent from my blackberry Q10 970


----------



## Hilt717 (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## kdf8454 (Dec 3, 2010)

Thread needs more S4's


----------



## rhammyS4 (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## thebrit86 (Mar 24, 2006)

Just got her about a month ago...


----------



## Tayfreddy4 (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## rhammyS4 (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Hilt717 (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## rhammyS4 (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*2000 Cactus Green 01E Swap*

My _4x4_ sled.


----------



## rhammyS4 (Jun 20, 2013)

Picked up a new lens recently so I'm trying to get used to it.


----------



## msouza91 (Oct 9, 2008)

Galaxy camera I tried, my snow bunny


----------



## rhammyS4 (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)




----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

I need to take some better pics.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Thread cleaned and all posts with broken links have been removed. Sorry if I removed your post, please do feel free to re-post with the updated/correct links to pics!

Also, due to the merging for forums this is no longer a S4 gallery thread, it's a B5 Gallery thread, so posts to not need to be limited to S4s any longer.


----------



## kdf8454 (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## cj_ (Oct 27, 2014)

Just finished a load of maintenance and a few mods:

front axles/ brakes/ wheel bearings
New wheels
New stainless brakelines, bleed clutch and brakes
Headlight washer delete
Cupra spoiler
RS4 front bumper mod


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)




----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

My 1999 Avant 1.8t


----------



## bruno_alves (Jul 1, 2015)

*my projecto portugues*

My project =D live in portugal

http://www.audipt.com/f91/a4-b5-ba-100725/


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

Stage 3 done!


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Just picked up a car that I have been dreaming about for a long time  Stage 3 S4 Avant




I never thought I would find a car with so much documentation. I have receipts totaling over $135,000 not including the cost of the car. I wasn't going to move forward on one yet, but I figured, this one was too good to let go by...

So happy I got it 


On full boost in third gear on the expressway is something special


----------



## GyngaV6 (Aug 30, 2015)

My audi a4 2,8 v6 from Czech Republik


----------



## Sumo337 (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## dubbin808 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Hawaii B5 S4 Avant*









ALOHA From Hawaii


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)




----------



## michal_s87 (Jun 24, 2011)

GyngaV6 said:


> My audi a4 2,8 v6 from Czech Republik


Hi:wave:
I saw your car on Raceism '15, great job.

35 by Michał S., on Flickr
34 by Michał S., on Flickr
33 by Michał S., on Flickr


----------



## KeatGLX (Jun 3, 2010)

Both 2001. Left is mine (newly acquired), right is my mothers. So far I've done a stage 1+ tune, APR R1s, and hose kit


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)




----------



## corey5988 (Oct 10, 2015)

My '02 S4. Eibach springs/Bilstein shocks, 18x8 TE37 replicas, and a bit of go fast goodies. Lots of plans ahead.


----------



## Sumo337 (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## almsrabbit (Nov 13, 2010)

Sorry had to picture whore a bit...


----------



## almsrabbit (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## audi90turbo (Jan 25, 2016)

Hello people. I'm new here. I'm from Holland I drive a a4 avant 2.4 quattro from 2000. I see great pictures off even greater cars. I can't post any pics. When i can i will show my car here.


----------



## KeatGLX (Jun 3, 2010)

audi90turbo said:


> Hello people. I'm new here. I'm from Holland I drive a a4 avant 2.4 quattro from 2000. I see great pictures off even greater cars. I can't post any pics. When i can i will show my car here.


Welcome! You should check out http://www.audizine.com/forum as well


----------



## audi90turbo (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## audi90turbo (Jan 25, 2016)

KeatGLX said:


> Welcome! You should check out http://www.audizine.com/forum as well


Thank you KeatGLX. I will check it out


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

Euro 16...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

Hanging with his new bro


----------



## NintendoKD (Feb 9, 2009)

*new b5 owner*

I'll have to check if its a late model or not later, but I'm the proud owner of a 99' 1.8t quattro 5 speed b5, traded my 2000 auto chevy cavalier for it. The car needs some work, I'll post up a thread for my repairs. so far:
needs:
BRAKES!!! has drilled slotted rotors, but the rear pads are so bad "crosses fingers" that I believe that the pistons are rubbing the rotors at this point.
rear pass hub bearing
chip in the windshield
tuneup, plugs, "bosch coppers of course" air filter, and new oil and filter
needs a power steering pump, "crosses fingers" hopefully it's not a rack, and it has a leak, although I can't know where, because I'm not wasting a can of pentosin to find out where.
needs a valve cover gasket, "I pulled the plugs to see the engines health" yup, full o oil, yay!
had a cel, but couldnt get a link, which means likely something in the can system is fouled, I didn't pull them via diag display, because I'll worry about it when I get some other things out of the way, but she sure runs good, so it cant be anything really major. also the brake, and abs lights were illuminated, probably from the brake being so bad, assuming it has the sensors, as I bought pads with sensor input.
motor mounts/trans mounts, there is quite a jolt that happens when any gear is engaged, tell tale sign, will have to figure out which it is with a helper
electrical issues, headlight switch is ...... strange, decides when and when not to work all on it's own, but will stay on when it decides to work, as well as there being a problem with all electric door locks, and the mirror controls. 
the rear drivers window regulator needs replacing

the good:
177, k on the odo, great tires, gets good economy, pulls hella hard out of first gear, "can't wait to have her running decent, and do a awd burnout with tcs disabled"
guy had the engine replaced, due to him running it out of oil..... "can't imagine, this guy is not abusive, just ignorant of cars, maint etc." and has a new turbo
car is in decent shape, with a good clutch, and all of the things that are required for a state inspection to pass are there.
interior is in pretty good shape despite such neglect.
no factory radio, but still had the factory 6 disc changer, and all of the goodies from the factory, like the optional cell phone, and center rear seat golf bag sock, all of the road gear is there, the stud/wheel centric placement tool "very useful" no full size alloy spare, but I can get over that, the spare has never been used.
clear is coming off and the apple burgundy paint has seen better days, but the body is in decent shape, with no major damage, "accidents etc."

I would love if there are members in the va area, that have parts or parts cars that can spare some stuff so I can get the ol' girl ship shape, but i'll check classifieds "not that there are any members on there anyway"

my fist b5, very excited to get her running right then mods.........


----------



## roncoz (Mar 13, 2015)

/Users/keisersosa6/Desktop/IMG_0565.jpg/Users/keisersosa6/Desktop/IMG_0566.jpg/Users/keisersosa6/Desktop/IMG_0512.jpg


----------



## Sycoticmynd29 (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## stunner247 (Mar 20, 2007)

My 98 back from a long rebuild


----------



## _qWERTY (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## jdelima87 (Jan 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heider.eli12 (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## VrAntraXx (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

Under construction, again:


----------



## tyfnfvw (Oct 1, 2018)

Wow! Nice photos!


----------



## anextgli (Oct 5, 2005)

mine-
79k- completely stock- less a little low































might throw these on next week and see how it looks...


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

I spent about a year fixing up my '97 12v and am finally confident it's here to stay. I put on S4 springs in the front hoping it would drop it slightly, but they are as high as the stock ones... I'll fix that at some point, after all the other stuff it still needs...


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Worth updating with a new picture. Since my photo above, I lowered it on H&R "Sport" springs. It's sitting (and drives) much nicer now:


----------



## Darepoole (Sep 3, 2019)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> Worth updating with a new picture. Since my photo above, I lowered it on H&R "Sport" springs. It's sitting (and drives) much nicer now:


Looks great! Also, I'm guessing you must be VictoryMike!


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Yep! That's my username over on AudiWorld and a few other forums.

It's been quiet lately as I was gone for a month and am now in the middle of prepping the car for a respray, so nothing too interesting to share yet.


----------



## Darepoole (Sep 3, 2019)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> Yep! That's my username over on AudiWorld and a few other forums.
> 
> It's been quiet lately as I was gone for a month and am now in the middle of prepping the car for a respray, so nothing too interesting to share yet.


heck yeah, I'm Daredoole on audiworld. I agree it's been pretty dead it's unfortunate. that's awesome though can't wait to see how it comes out! Best be keeping it silver, I'm only kidding but I do love a silver b5. Are you pulling the interior or just doing an exterior respray?


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Darepoole said:


> heck yeah, I'm Daredoole on audiworld. I agree it's been pretty dead it's unfortunate. that's awesome though can't wait to see how it comes out! Best be keeping it silver, I'm only kidding but I do love a silver b5. Are you pulling the interior or just doing an exterior respray?


As much as I like the silver, my Wife steered me towards a darker gray which I have always liked. It's LY7L "Achate" grey:


----------



## Darepoole (Sep 3, 2019)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> As much as I like the silver, my Wife steered me towards a darker gray which I have always liked. It's LY7L "Achate" grey:


Close enough. I like the gray though its gonna look great


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Probably not the most picturesque photo, but it shows the color pretty well since getting it painted:
I'm thinking that Facelift tails would look nicer with this dark grey.


----------



## Darepoole (Sep 3, 2019)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> Probably not the most picturesque photo, but it shows the color pretty well since getting it painted:
> I'm thinking that Facelift tails would look nicer with this dark grey.


Looks amazing!


----------



## Dasaintz (3 mo ago)

My 2000 avant. She a work in progress


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

That looks perfect, and your intercooler fitment is tight!

I hope you didn't leave your watch on the windshield before driving off...


----------



## Darepoole (Sep 3, 2019)

Dasaintz said:


> My 2000 avant. She a work in progress
> View attachment 229873


So hot


----------



## Darepoole (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## jimsandkittys (2 mo ago)

2000 S4 Lots o' stuff, STG III on the way by next summer!


----------

